# This - welcome new users section.



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I was just wondering.

Do they find it on their own or are they directed there?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> I was just wondering.
> 
> Do they find it on their own or are they directed there?


You what :?:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

:lol:

Was it a tough Q?

I'm just surprised at the number of people who drop into that bit and say hi. I thought there might be something new added to the registration process encouraging them to do it, thats all.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> I thought there might be something new added to the registration process encouraging them to do it, thats all.


Nope, it's all done off the user's own back, there is no prompting or guidance.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

OK.

Ta


----------

